# Break your MBTI stereotype



## OpaqueSoliloquy (Oct 22, 2015)

"In every circumstance there is always an exception, and any exception disproves the rule."

(This may or may not be a misquote, as I heard it before but can't remember where. So if you could give me the proper quote that would be appreciated. And please don't jump on me about it being incorrect if it is, because I am well aware) 

Give an example of a common characteristic associated with your MBTI type, and tell me how you break it. 

Note: This is not meant to disprove the validity of your own type, just to prove that you don't necessarily have to correspond on a personal level with a certain set of characteristics associated with a type to qualify.

Also feel free to rant/vent about stereotypes about your type that you dislike/disagree with and comment if you agree with/can relate to any of the broken stereotypes. 

~~~~~~ 

As an INTP, I come from a type that is heavily characterized by grammatical nazi-ish tendencies. (If you are an INTP grammar nazi, that's fine. Please don't take this as criticism or an insult) Personally, I could care LESS about grammatical accuracy. Don't get me wrong I try hard to avoid sloppily constructed sentences, but I think technical accuracy is more important in general aspects. 

I have a pretty hard time being forward with people if it involves the potential to emotionally upset them and or/offend/hurt there feelings. Often times people see INTP's as the brutally honest type to the point of being extremely blunt, where we make comments that would indicate a disregard for feelings. But while I have become increasingly aware of which statements are most likely to have a certain impact, there are circumstances where I will water down the statement, if I can tell it will have a negative impact on their feelings. Though I still try to make sure that the statement can give the other person an idea of it's intended meaning. 

I love to act as a consultant for support/advice to my friends. Often times people think INTP's are bad at/disinterested in giving advice to their friends especially when it comes to emotion, but I kind of find it fascinating/very fun/enjoyable to the point where I have an instinctual obligation to do it. (For a long time, this is why I thought I was an INFJ. I heard they love to consult/support people) 

I am not fond of indulgent sarcasm. I cannot begin to describe how often I see INTP's being heavily characterized as sarcastic, (both within and without the types) and while I have done it myself (usually when I become ticked off), and do find it funny in the right circumstance, if it's done too often or on the basis where of it's intentionally disregarding someone else/the other part, I can easily get turned off/aggravated.

~~~~

So, what are yours?

Here,


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

ISTP here. 

Few stereotypes I've broken:

1. I'm not very much into sports. Never really have been. A lot of people seem to assume that if you're an ISTP, you automatically enjoy sports. Nope. Not this one.

2. It often surprises people that I'm an illustrator, because apparently only ISFPs are the artists. 

3. I hate math. I understand it very well, but I actually find it boring. Ever since childhood.

4. Although I'll never be the best at it, I can be pretty emotionally open if need be. This used to be difficult at first, and sometimes it still is awkward, but I find it gratifying. 

5. I don't mind socializing and going out with my friends. However, I do need some alone time to recharge. 

6. I've never even been arrested, and I intend to keep it this way.

7. I can be pretty accommodating. If someone needs help with something, I do what I can. I'll feel like shit otherwise. This is especially true if it's someone I really care about.

8. I'm not at all afraid of commitment. Especially if it's with the right person.

9. I have a visible feminine streak when it comes to aesthetics. Nothing against women or girls who are "tomboys," but despite being very logical, I do enjoy wearing nice clothing and whatnot. 

There's more stuff I can list, but.... Yeah, I think I've said enough lol


----------



## Forgery Zaytsev (Oct 16, 2015)

"Loyalty, support, emotional feedback – these are not what ENTPs look for in their friendships."
I feel like loyalty is a crucial thing in friends. I tend to make stronger friends with people who are intellectual as well, but loyalty is a must.

"Though they dislike the constraints of managing others (and of being managed)"
I don't mind the constraints of managing others at all.

Also, ENTPs are typically viewed as (for lack of a better term) adulterous (Barney Stinson comes to mind). This is very far from the truth for me. I'm extremely committed in a relationship and will fight to make things work. I will admit that when I was 18 I was a bit of a freelancer, but I realized quickly just how destructive those traits can be and steered clear of it young in life. I have other friends of other types that are more driven by their senses that are more frivolous with their pursuits (and bodies) and believe that firm commitment once realizations occur cause ENTPs to tend to avoid some of the more destructive paths. Barney Stinson is, to me, an example of a permanently young ENTP with very little growth.

I also don't do the whole "bro" thing. It's weird.


----------



## OpaqueSoliloquy (Oct 22, 2015)

Forgery Zaytsev said:


> "Loyalty, support, emotional feedback – these are not what ENTPs look for in their friendships."
> I feel like loyalty is a crucial thing in friends. I tend to make stronger friends with people who are intellectual as well, but loyalty is a must.
> 
> "Though they dislike the constraints of managing others (and of being managed)"
> ...


That's pretty cool. I have never heard the "bro" stereotype, (no, this is not a cool story bro, tell it again joke) but I have heard that ENTP's are characterized as adulterous behavior which probably a good thing that you break it. ( even if you were a little "freelance" as you claim, lots of people are) 

If I had to guess, I would say the disloyalty stereotype comes from them being perceived as self serving, I guess?
*hence why they are considered to be unfaithful/contemptuous of authority maybe

I have often heard that they dislike being managed by others, as opposed to managing others themselves but I think they are more likely to dislike being managed by someone incompetent, and in the case of ENTP's they're very adept at spotting it.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not an INTJ grammar-Nazi either. It's rude to those who don't speak your native language as a first language. 

Sometimes I'm not the chill one at parties in the corner minding my own business. I enjoy drinking games in moderation. 

I make efforts to make sure my appearance is above average. It's important that I look clean and polished. That doesn't necessarily mean that I have to leave the house everyday like I'm participating in some fashion show, but I have to at least look presentable. This includes spending about 10 minutes doing my makeup. Some days I do like to dress up though. I'm more confident about how I look compared to my teenage years so I might as well work and enjoy it. 

I considered a career in the arts at one point (though I'm a math major currently). Most people would reject these aspirations as useless, but I'm able to see practicality in things that are traditionally seen as meaningless. Or if I fail to see the practicality, I create a purpose for it. 

I care a bit about my status. I don't want people to view me as a failure and lacking purpose and direction. But that's more of a cultural thing not so much related to my type.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't know a whole lot of stereotypes about my type, but there are a few major ones that most ISFJs I know don't relate to, which totally points to a problem within the community understanding Sensing functions entirely. 

1) I am not a motherly type. I'm rather detached from others externally, though internally I do care. 

2) I am highly creative. I'm a writer. I design stories, games (mechanics), solve puzzles, etc. 

3) I'm not hardcore serious. Yes, my face/demeanor is rather stoic in nature and I do try my best in things, but my personality is extremely playful and I enjoy trying my best. I am not disciplined, I am charismatic. 

4) my viewpoints are actually more objective than those who claim their viewpoints are objective. Because I see the subjective so clearly from every angle that, when combined, creates a very truthful understanding of things. People naturally assume my viewpoint is subjective when they look at my type and in response I consider them foolish for not paying enough attention to what I say and paying too much attention to their preconceived notions of my opinion based on type and their misguided principles. 

5) Tradition is chosen, not an obligation. I would only be loyal to a country I choose to, be religious to a religion I choose to, celebrate only what I wish to. Most ISFJs are like this as well. 

6) I'm very adaptable.


----------



## INTJake (Oct 1, 2015)

INTJ---broken stereotypes:

I hate schoolwork, even if I like the subject
I pay a lot of attention to detail, not as much as my SJ parents, but a lot still.
I purposely don't plan certain things so I get surprised.


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

This isn't exactly a positive stereotype breaker, but I am quite un-affectionate, wary of mine and others personal space, I also can be quite cold. Weird for an ENFP apparently.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

ENTP who's capable of sticking to something (generally not happily, but capable nonetheless), and who's capable of being either organised or spontaneous, depending on the situation. I'm fine with routine as long as I feel like it's within my control to change things. The routine has to be my choice, it can't be something that's imposed on me. 

Just about every other ENTP stereotype fits me though.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I am not a *robot*. :blushed:

I am a self-aware primate sub-system with fully functioning biochemicals. 

I am not *shy*. 

I will talk your head off you spark me; beware.

I like to _lead_.

I am not _boring_ - just bored. :dry:

Yes, I have _more_ than *2* facial expressions. :dry:

_Yes_, I enjoy fashion - and I cannot count up to 10.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

*Finds my keys*


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

aquasoul said:


> This isn't exactly a positive stereotype breaker, but I am quite un-affectionate, wary of mine and others personal space, I also can be quite cold. Weird for an ENFP apparently.


I actually think that this is something entirely based on stereotype and has no actual basis at all. People assume that bubbly = touchy, but it does not. 

I date an ENFP, my mother is an ENFP, and I was best friends with an ENFP for awhile. All of them needed their space. My mom was not particularly affectionate unless she was in that kind of mood (a lot of her physical interactions with us consisted of tickling and rough-housing). My ENFP friend frequently talked about "her bubble" and would get pretty mad if it was violated. 

My boyfriend and I were once sitting in a student center, and he said something about his bubble. I was kind of surprised by this, so I asked him how far his bubble went. He pointed to a chair that was like twenty feet away from us. 

Long story short, real ENFPs want their space. They may not be very conscious of other people's space at times, but they are definitely conscious of their own.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I've posted this in a similar thread


1. I Don't care much for sports
2. I like some things that are cute/adorable
3. I like to learn (especially if it catches my interest)
4. I like art (but I have preferences)
5. I'm not a handyman
6. I like stories with a little drama
7. I sympathize with tragic villains (e.g. Jason Voorhees)


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Hereeeee we go lol.
Ni-Fe-Ti-Se is how I think. It does not apply to how I behave.

1. I've been called blatantly "amoral". (I'm not but the fact that that's what it looks like is amusing to me.)
2. Law breaking, drug dealing, drug using idiot tbh.
3. Sensory overloaded.
4. I enjoy being in the thick of life and experiencing what the world has to offer sensually and metaphysically. (Ni/Se tug of war.)
4. I can be very warm but just as harsh if you cross that line. Harsher than most INFJs I've encountered.
5. Confrontation is something that's gotta be done. If you want it done and out of the way with, DO IT. The benefits surpass the shit that will fester inside from not dealing with it head on.
6. I love traveling, trying new things, etc.
7. I feel disconnected from my body, but once I'm in my body and dancing (one of my faves) that's all that exists.
8. When it comes to relationships, I'm not one for waiting for the perfect one and wanting to settle down. That sounds more like torture to me.
9. I am capable of commitment, but 9 times out of 10 I will be terrified of doing so.
10. It's hard for me to comfort people and deal with their emotions. I'm very empathetic but have a hard time showing it.
11. Not afraid to be unliked......if you don't like me that's unfortunate but I have better things to worry about.
12. I may be sensitive as hell, but I appreciate a direct response. Tell me the truth, even if it hurts.
13. I am not Mother Theresa.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not emotional.
I'm not so social as I could be.
I'm not stupid.
I'm not superficial. (Actually, I am with certain things, but I'm trying to change it)
I'm shy.
I'm very logical, but not so practical with logic


----------



## Piercie (Oct 25, 2013)

As an ISTP, the tools and objects I'm _most_ intrigued by are the mental ones, and I'll go through tedium and back to learn about them.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I used this source to compare myself to any stereotypes, but I actually relate to the INFP stereotypes , although it was not how I reached the conclusion of my type. I'm trying to look for something that is not at all true, but I'm just ending up agreeing with everything there. The only trait that I find that doesn't describe with accuracy is being really passionate and driven. 

INFPs are said to have more of a "drive" compared to INFJ, but I don't find that to be true. I dont outwardly appear energetic or passionate, so for me that is exaggerated. (i'm always procrastinating about something, and struggle with a lack of motivation) Another thing that stood out to me was "too altruistic" which was listed as a weakness on the profile. Selfishness and altruism has nothing to do with a type in terms of the JCF.


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

Ha, funny for you to say INTP's are grammar-nazis. I'm an ISFJ and I'm a bit of a grammar-nazi to be honest. Specially in my native language (Portuguese) when I hear/read people commit horrendous grammar mistakes I get annoyed. And even sometimes in English -- though it's not my native language. I get annoyed by, for example, when people mistake "your" and "you're" and that kind of stuff.

Sooo, as for the stereotype. People use to say ISFJ's are ALWAYS loving and kind and like to show their feelings -- which is not entirely true for me. Most of the times I feel uncomfortable expressing my feelings, it's just embarrassing. This may be due to my hardcore shyness. Oh and also, I can be rude sometimes. Though most of the times I feel reeeally bad after being rude to someone. But then again I don't show my regret and don't usually apologise because as I said I feel embarrassed if I have to express my feelings.

I procrastinate. Especially when it's about something I don't enjoy doing.

I can be very sarcastic. In fact, most of the times I am very sarcastic. My friends sometimes get annoyed by my sarcasm, but I just think it's funny. I mean, it's not my fault that you made an obvious question -- this obviously asks for a sarcastic answer.


----------



## StoneMoon (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, this could be fun.

1. I'm not generally impractical, I'm good at most house work and the like.
2. It's not that hard for me to hide my emotions.
3. I have next to no charisma, I'm monotonic and quiet (unless I'm very relaxed).
4. I'm definitely not good at getting over people/forgetting them.
5. I've never been popular by any stretch of imagination.
6. I never felt that I was "different". Eventually I just learned that others thought I was.
7. I don't like sad fiction.
8. I have no particular thirst for exploring cultures or seeing new countries and stuff.

Haha, these just came to mind first.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

I hate INFP stereotypes. Here are a few breakers:

-was a Marine
-was a stripper 

^both of those careers required traits which people assume INFP's do not possess (eg, violent behavior and promiscuous behavior). I don't know why people assume we INFPs are beacons of moral purity and kind repose. Granted, I had to morph and take on some qualities better suited to an ENTP (Marine) and ENFP (stripper) but underneath it all I was INFP. And no, I don't mean to imply ENTPs are killers and ENFPs are promiscuous...merely that I had to switch on my Te and Extroversion in the military and due to the amount of high volume contact I had with people as a stripper I had to be extremely extroverted yet empathetic (which was a major drain). But I can switch to extroverted behavior on a dime when I really have to.

People also assume that when I'm giddy-bouncy I'm ENFP. That might be true, but if you see me the next day, curled up in a ball under my covers panicking from the thought of human contact you'd quickly realize that my extroversion meter was seriously tapped.

other stereotype breakers...? I'm extremely cynical and sarcastic and often cutting and even mean. I don't like hurting people but I have a very quick temper sometimes. It's my worst fault.

I also can be NOT adorable, particularly when performing bodily functions and sweating...thank you very much.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh, I like Filthy Frank (sometimes) too.

Actually, what would be his MBTI? Both for the character and the dude who actually plays him.

Btw, I might be an INFP, but I can be blunt and bossy when I have to.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

compulsiverambler said:


> Is that an INTP stereotype? I think of that as a good way to tell an IxTP from an IxTJ. We don't tend to seem intimidating or difficult to engage with.


Yes, I know what you mean. I would tend to agree (obviously in general) on the comparison to an INTJ for example. I have found that to be true based on my experience and it makes sense when thinking about functions as Ne and especially Fe are going to be more apparent in social situations as they're extroverted functions and seem more friendly and less intimidating compared to Te and Se of say an INTJ where the warmth of tertiary Fi will not be displayed and Te comes across as more intimidating maybe... I'm speaking in general. I don't know.

But I meant more in comparison to F types. For example when compared to an INFP for example I keep seeing the stereotype of the INTP not being so nice and being more blunt etc. etc.

But yeah I know what you mean actually I guess. And probably other female INTP's will be more likely to come across as feelers maybe because of social conditioning maybe.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

-I suck at engineering and have no desire to improve in this area.

-I have very strong morals. Not _many_ morals, but the ones I have are unshakeable and universal to me.

-I'm not particularly good at lie-detecting. 

-I have a hedonistic streak when it comes to things like sex and drugs. I also enjoy physical activities.

-I don't toot my own horn. <-------But then again, maybe I just did.


----------



## Meret (Nov 28, 2015)

pippylongstocking said:


> But I meant more in comparison to F types. For example when compared to an INFP for example I keep seeing the stereotype of the INTP not being so nice and being more blunt etc. etc.


I totally agree! My former flatmate and colleague, a female in her early 30s, was (very likely) an INTP (of course I could still type her wrong). And most of the time, it would appear like I was the "thinker" in our flat and she was the "feeler". Like, I came off as the a bit more down-to-earth and "reserved" one, being calm and rational most of the time, even if we were both "idea" people and all the Ne influence in our flat sometimes was a bit... weird to see for our friends. She was quite easily connecting with other people, as long as they were intelligent, and she had a charming way of expressing her amusement and contempt for, actually, a lot of things. She had a large circle of friends (only very few close ones, though) and was very likeable. Although she was not particularly good at reading people, she was definitely good at going with the flow of the general mood. And she often seemed very passionate about all kind of ideas, while I often viewed it as her being "obsessed" with them rather than emotionally passionate. And she seemed to be content to _stay_ being obsessed and analyzing everything, gathering heaps and heaps of knowledge. When I was passionate about something, I would quit the "obsessed" stage way earlier, giving way to some plans of action (though often not following through). And I was the one who got minor things done - like, take down the garbage, clean the bathroom, sort out the fridge etc, at least at some point ;-) She would totally be able to shut that out of her mind.
Again, what our friends saw was that I was the pragmatic and stable one (boy, were they wrong) and she was the artsy person with loads of funny emotions going on. So much about the INTP/INFP stereotypes... ;-)

Introverted functions do show themselves, but probably they're not as plainly readable as extraverted functions. And the result of those functions (words, behaviours) get filtered through the individual's conscious identity first, so that's where culture, society, gender stereotypes etc come in, I think.

Anyways, INTPs are awesome, I love you guys!


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Fuck you, I don't care about this shit. Peace


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

-I'm not a people pleaser.
-I don't care what others think of me.
-I'm not a fortune teller. 
-I don't go and help everyone.
-I do have logic and I use it often.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I can be logical, and at times, insensitive and critical

I am not pie in the sky idealist, rather I am opposite, more of a world weary cynic at times and realist

I can be blunt, and sometimes brutally honest/tell it as it is 

I can be bossy and sometimes a bit controlling 

I don't see myself as a peacemaker, as I am more of a warrior/fighter 

I don't see the good in everyone, and don't believe there is good in everyone, just good certain individuals

I have strong opinions and not afraid to voice them when feel necessary 

I am not a hippie or a mystic


----------



## autsdraws (Dec 6, 2015)

italix said:


> Yeah I'm more like you. Its once I become comfortable with people and let my guard down (I guess being myself ) is when I tend to accidently hurt people.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Yup, the struggle is real.


----------

